# ¿Como comprobar un 2N3055?



## Ruben_zgz (Feb 22, 2007)

Buenas noches, acabo de encontrar vuestro foro porque tengo un problema que ya no se como solucionar.
Actualmente estoy cursando el primer curso de ingenieria tecnica electronica aqui en zaragoza.
Estoy haciendo (o intentando) una fuente de alimentacion con varias salidas. Una de ellas es de 0-25 V variable, 5A. Estoy siguiendo el esquema a rajatabla y ya no se que puede fallar.
Creo q puede ser que los 2N3055 que lleva puede que esten estropeados.
¿como puedo comprobar que funcionan bien?
Muchas gracias y seguire preguntandoos hasta que consiga que funcione.
Perdon por el ladrillo


----------



## eddy70 (Feb 23, 2007)

hola ruben puedes hacer una fuente dual para obtener varios voltajes tanto positivos como negativos desde 5 volt , 12 volts dependiendo los voltajes que necesites, si tienes tu un diagrama ponlo aqui en el foro si no te lo puedo enviar aqui en el foro saludos.


----------



## Ruben_zgz (Feb 23, 2007)

Si diagrama ya tengo gracias, solo quiero saber como puedo comprobar que los 3055 estan en perfecto estado y no se como


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola Ruben_zgz:

Precisamente estaba haciendo mención de la explicación del compañero thevenin sobre como comprobar los transistores.

Te dejo el link con la información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

